# مشروع قرية سياحية باستخدام العمارة البيئية



## المنسق (27 مايو 2008)




----------



## المنسق (27 مايو 2008)

هذا شرح للمشروع ربما توجد اخطاء لغوية 
With the rise of ecological awareness at the international level is a new product is eco-tourism or sustainable tourism as a tourism environment-friendly.
The tourism integrates environmental, social and cultural rights in the planning and management of tourist resorts through an environmentally responsible architecture that respects the natural environment and socio-cultural and reducing the harmful effects of a building on the ecosystem.
From there, I have chosen as the site for my intervention MFE AIN DRAHAM which is located in north-west of Tunisia….
Indeed, this choice is made by an awareness of potential natural and cultural landscape that can offer such a site and the need to take advantage, to develop and protect them.
Unfortunately, tourism in the region, and although it is relatively recent, has been a repetition of the traditional model… HOTEL MASS. 


For that it will try to steer this model to a more responsible tourism that will enhance and protect the natural and socio-cultural backgrounds 
In fact, located in the heart of the Kroumirie A. DRAH. has a forest, which presents an important natural asset offering of various ecological tourism products highly sought at the international level: as mountain hiking, climbing and hunting ... (game). 

A question arises how to value these tourism products through a draft environmental AIN DRAHAM?

That is why I have chosen to develop a micro ecological village hunting and recreation in the mountains. 
The choice of village east of the social dimension inherent in the concept of the village (cultural exchange, friendliness…. 
For that it was choosing a suitable ground. 
- The situation (in khroumirie and full heart of the forest). 
The wealth-generating landscape comfort. 
- The removal of nuisances in the city. 
- The connection to various networks. 
- The accessibility. 
no good study of the land is required to commence work on outline. For that it was necessary to define the landscape potential it offers, its morphology, soil type and existing flora and its microclimate (sunshine, wind prevailing summer breezes and the runoff of rainwater). 
The distribution of the different components of the programme is based on these data already studied.
The village must have a rich and varied programme or tourists is the natural scenery and cultural development without neglecting the local population who must take advantage of this equipment tourists. 
The programme includes the following components: 
Local common + sports + mountain areas deprived of hosting the cultural spaces + + trade + relaxation… 

BIOCLIMATIQUE 
I tried, when designing the CHALETS, promote natural ventilation, to have beautiful views of the gardens, create beautiful indoor environments (on play on materials: wood structures apparent differences in levels : Mezzanines, corner lights ...) 

The construction materials used are mainly from local (stone, wood and tile) for climatic reasons, saving energy and integration into the landscape AIN DRAHAM. 


I tried to apply the rules of bioclimatic to ensure the project a partial self-sufficiency in energy. For this An attempt to provide a good orientation for most CHALETS to capture heat during the cold season. The captured heat is stored in the structure of the stone buildings. WALL TROMBE 


The hot water comes through integrated sensors on the sloping roofs of CHALETS. 

For the heaters, each bungalow has a chimney that allows the atmosphere to heat in winter.
For walls CHALETS exposed to bad policy, thermal insulation will be necessary to conserve heat and prevent the communication of thermal masses. To do this we will use as insulation cork, which is a material poured into the region.

The water is present in all external and internal components of the project to create microclimates participants humidification atmospheres. In terms of management of water, we will recover water by a rain collection system in the form of underground tanks. 

In terms of CHALETS, rainwater will be collected by terraces gutters to Feskias.


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## jelloul (30 مايو 2008)

Tu Merite Tres Bien Mais "rabi Yehdihom".


----------



## ميرو (30 مايو 2008)

بجد ماشاء الله حاجة ملهاش حل المشروع كل حاجة فيه حلوة احيك واشكرك على هذا المجهود وعلى هذه الافادة


----------



## sweetyr (22 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايدك حلو جدا المشروع ده وعجبانى الدراسات بتاعته قوى
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rami73 (3 مارس 2009)

مشروع جميل مفكرة جيدة لاستخدام الطاقة البديلة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (3 مارس 2009)

فعلا نحتاج لهكذا مبادرات وهكذا مشاريع وصحيح أن الكلفة مرتفعة قليلا لكن الفائدة للبيئة وعلى المدى الطويل وفي حال تضافر الجهود ستكون ممتازة


----------



## الصبا (3 مارس 2009)

ياريت لو تسمح يكون الشرح باللغة العربية لانى اريد فهمه وفهم كيفية استخدام العمارة البيئية فيه


----------



## نملة سحرية (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور أن أول مرة بشوف مشروع مدروس بهل طريقة الجميلة عن جد 
الأفكار كتير حلوة والمناظير والتخطيط بالإضافة اللأخراج كككككككككككلللللللللههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## bolbol.bolbol (8 مارس 2009)

هذا المشروع هو مشروع مجمع مدارس وليس قرية سياحية وشكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 مارس 2009)

bolbol.bolbol قال:


> هذا المشروع هو مشروع مجمع مدارس وليس قرية سياحية وشكرا




أيه معنى الكلام ده.... وضح وأفصح


----------



## ENG\LOOZA (8 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله كتييير روعه ويعطيك العافيه عنجد


----------



## المعماري الكربلائي (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وياريت يكون الشرح باللغة العربية


----------



## م.حودة1 (2 أبريل 2009)

شغلك متير رائع وميز بس كنت حابة اسستفسر عن برنامج اخراج 3دي بعد اذنك


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2009)

عفوا .... المشروع كموقع عام و واجهات لا يعبر من قريب أو بعيد بالعمارة لدينا .
حتي كعمارة غربية لا أجدة مستساغ.
ربما كمشروع دراسي بيئي !! قد يكون جيد.


----------



## hananfadi (18 أبريل 2009)

aide cinsernant les لمنتجعات سياحية


----------



## abotaleb (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة جدا الدراسة ... واهم ما فيه استخدام مواد بناء بيئية تخدم المشروع صحيا ونفسيا
الف شكر على حسن الاختيار


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## دايمنشنس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا 
وربنا يزيدك


----------



## أسد الغابة (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يامنسق بارك الله في جهودك الرائعة


----------



## أسد الغابة (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يامنسق بارك الله في جهودك الرائعة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع ممتاز ومتكامل.


----------



## muslimaa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع بجد جميل جدا نامل مشاهدتة على الواقع


----------



## m_sweedy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع حلو ومجهود احلى


----------



## الشفق الابيض (27 نوفمبر 2009)

* مشكور أن أول مرة بشوف مشروع مدروس بهل طريقة الجميلة عن جد 
الأفكار كتير حلوة والمناظير والتخطيط بالإضافة اللأخراج كككككككككككلللللللللههههههههههههههههه حلوة*
*و لو تكرمت و ضع المشروع اوتوكاد في المنتدى لكي استفيد انا و زملاء المنتدى 
*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2009)

والله طيب 

مشروع ممكن لو تعانوا كل التخصصات 

مشرو ناجح

نظرة لواقع العالم


----------



## علي سالم حسين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك (لوكان الشرح بالعربي افضل لغرض الاستفادة)


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهتم بالعمارة البيئة ياليت يكون عندك شرح وافي وكذلك مشاريع اخرى ..........شكرا لك


----------



## حمودي المعماري (13 فبراير 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## مها النحال (13 فبراير 2010)

رائع فعلا المشروع، لكن الصورة الاولي تحتاج تكبير مش شايفه حاجة

شكرا كثير


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (15 فبراير 2010)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## soft rain (10 مارس 2010)

كتيييييييير حلو ورائع بس ياريت يكون في ترجمة بالعربي
وفقكم الله


----------



## نسرين حمدي (11 مارس 2010)

حلو الموضوع المطروح وارجو ان يترجم باللغة العربية


----------



## amen amen (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك فعلا جميل و كنت محتاجه


----------



## بنت معمار (21 أبريل 2010)

بجد المشروع جميل ومدروس وفلسفتو واضحه اتمنى مشروع تخرجى يكون بجمالو


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## زينه (21 أبريل 2010)

رائع بحق ما شاء الله عجبنى جدا والاظهار كمان حلو جدا وهادىء ..
انا كمان بشتغل بيئى وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## الارجنتيني 2 (22 أبريل 2010)

مشروع والله حلو بس ابغا افهم انا مو فاهم حقت الشمس هذي ياريت الله يخليك تفهمني


----------



## محمد السواكنى (22 أبريل 2010)

المشروع اكثر من رائع


----------



## روعه (22 أبريل 2010)

رائع 
شكراااااااااا


----------



## مملكه الحريه (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور بالقوى


----------



## en_majid2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم حبيب قلبي*

تسلم:19:


----------



## عايشة المساعيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كثير حلو


----------



## Eng.Dania (11 أكتوبر 2010)

magnificent
thank very much its so so


----------



## محمدالاسودي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abed.aldos (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشان الله ساعدوني عندي مشروع تخطيط مدن لمدينة تحوي800شخص وتتألف من20 بناية مزودة بشبكة مرورية كاملة هل من مجيب للعبد الفقير لله


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جدا" جميل

يعطيك العاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافية


----------



## first-arch (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## anas_aboa (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الجهد المبارك وأريد معلومات أكثر عن هذا المشروع وتتم المراسلة عن طريق الإيميل [email protected]


----------

